# All Glass Aquariums 1 gal minibow 13.99 available at XS Cargo in heartland



## DZinck (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me, figure it'd be good for my koi angel babies. I looked up the aquarium and it supposedly has filtration, aeration and lighting all covered. 
They have a bunch available at XS Cargo in heartland for only 13.99, beside the dollarama near walmart futureshop and home depot.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

=]

I've been looking for a small tank, the minibow is usually $30 at PetSmart if I recall correctly, so this is a very good deal. But if I also recall correctly, the 1G minibow is made out of plastic.

I will definitely be giving them a visit tomorrow and update everyone, I'll probably buy one or two, I've wanted the 2.5G for a shrimp tank before.

I heard there were also defective models where the top of the tank melted due to the heat from the light.

I found some information on this tank;
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10330

EDIT:

If Bigfishy sees this message, then I'd like to ask him if the bulb that he previously mentioned in the topic above is sufficient for some low-light plants such cabombas or hornwort.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I bought the 1gal off BigFishy. IMHO I like the incandesent bulb over the LED bulb. The reasoning is that the LED bulb only lights half of the tank. The right half that is with the LED light I got. With the incandesent it fills both sides of the tank.

The air pump is a bit loud tho. I'll have check with the dB meter what the sound is on that unit. 

IMHO I don't think the LED light that came with it is good enough for low light plants unless you have some really low light plants and planting on the right hand side. 

The top of the tank has modding potential. If you remove the bulb you can make your own LED light with say umm... 2-4x Cree XRE Q5 LED's which give off ~273lms/ea @ 1A/3W for 1092lm @ 12W and wire a blue LED for night use or not. There is space to add a fan and aluminum heatsinks inside the top of the tank. Also space to drop a co2 tube in as well. The pump hides underneath the tank. I've not seen the 12gm co2 adaptor things or have a measurement of those but if those things can fit under the tank that would make one rocking compact/concealed tank.

Used to be $9.99 but then took a $4 price hike.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, it's loud. o.o

They're actually $12.88, they have a bunch left, but only in purple.


----------

